What is the best book you read this year? (optional: why?) - yarapavan
======
UrbanPiper
1\. Team of Rivals: The Political Genius of Abraham Lincoln by Doris Kearns
Goodwin

2.Too Big to Fail: Inside the Battle to Save Wall by Andrew Ross Sorkin

------
mindcrime
I've read a lot of books this year (47 so far[1]) and they cover a wide range
of genres, topics, etc. So it's hard to say that one is "the best" overall, so
I'll break it into some categories:

1\. Most interesting, overall: _Godel, Escher, Bach_ by Douglas Hofstadter

2\. Best in Hard Sci-fi: _Foundation 's Edge_ by Asimov

3\. Best in Business: _Customer-Centric Selling_ by Michael T. Bosworth, John
R. Holland, Frank Visgatis

4\. Best in Technology: _An Introduction to MultiAgent Systems_ by Michael J.
Wooldridge

5\. Best in Mythology: _Norse Mythology_ by Neil Gaiman

6\. Best in "Deserves a mention regardless of category": _On Writing_ by
Stephen King

7\. Best in Mathematics: _A Mind for Numbers: How to Excel at Math and
Science_ by Barbara Oakley

8\. Best in Biography: _The Man Who Tamed Lightning_ by Floyd Miller
(biography of Charles Proteus Steinmetz)

[1]:
[https://www.goodreads.com/user_challenges/14999185](https://www.goodreads.com/user_challenges/14999185)

